# Planning out a new home theater or listening room? Read these posts.



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

If you are planning a new home theater or listening room, I suggest you hop over to our Pro Audio forum and read through the articles on Control Room Acoustics (follow the link). They are full of good basic advice, especially posts two through five.

Any of you have experience designing your home theater like a studio control room? Or wish you had? Good idea? Bad idea?


----------

